# Zulu THOMSON'S BCK397/BRACKEN LASS D10



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Can anyone help with information regarding a Zulu called THOMSON'S, BCK397 and owned by George Thomson, Buckie? She was built in Fraserburgh in 1921, but I do not have a builder. She is presently still afloat as the BRACKEN LASS and previously fished out of Balbriggan as D10 until 1952. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Eugene Curry (Jan 5, 2011)

*Bracken Lass*

Good afternoon, I am a marine surveyor in Dublin and have just been appointed to establish why the vessel sank and to review the extent of loss. 

The vessel sdank on its berth in Dublin on 27th Dec 2010. Is this the same vessel you are asking about? It has been converted to a two masted sailing vessel. 

Would appreciate your reply.

Contact:

[email protected]


----------

